# Will HAPPY FROG burn my cuttings?



## happydaze (Sep 8, 2011)

I was considering taking some cuts of my Jack47 and was told Happy Frog is light enuff (nute wise) that it will not burn my cuttings. Should I pick a bag up or use the rest of a gifted Black Gold bag. I'm thinkin HAPPY FROG, but I need to know from my peeps here what they think regarding cuttings and HF.


----------



## happydaze (Sep 8, 2011)

:bump: clones need to be taken tonight and will only have access to a  computer for a few more hours. Thank you very much.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think it will be fine, clones are use to nutes as they are not seedlings, if you are really worried make a mix of the 2.


----------



## happydaze (Sep 8, 2011)

:bump: any1 else have cloning experience or opinions on HAPPY FROG? thank you for your time eace:

-Happydaze


----------



## soil (Sep 9, 2011)

happy frog is good soil. it will be fine for babies. it wont "burn" them.

there is plenty of real good cloning advice in the cloning section of the forum.







soil


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 10, 2011)

I use happy frog alot for clones and plants that I worship, by the way, if you have a Haggen's near u, it's 14 bucks for 2 cubic feet this week!!


----------



## happydaze (Sep 26, 2011)

lol...gotta Top near me... nvr heard of Haggen... :rofl: jk :giggle:

ty vm 4 the replies


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 27, 2011)

used Happy Frog potting soil for years without complaint.  however we always 'lighten it up' with Happy Frog soil conditioner.  we mix 3-4 parts potting soil to 1 part soil conditioner.  really improves the root growth and makes drainage a breeze...


----------



## happydaze (Sep 27, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> used Happy Frog potting soil for years without complaint. however we always 'lighten it up' with Happy Frog soil conditioner. we mix 3-4 parts potting soil to 1 part soil conditioner. really improves the root growth and makes drainage a breeze...


 
Nice, thank u so much for the input old_SSSC_Guy, will do...

-Happydaze


----------

